# Long Term Rentals



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Can anyone give any advice on long term rentals...what would the likelihood of finding a 2+ bedroom furnished villa with a private pool in a rural location within 80km of Albufeira for 700Euros or less a month?

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the chances would be low to average but more likely at nearer 1000 a month but only if you were beginning the rental period in September/October. As it is now owners are geared up for €1000 + per week for that kind of property and would prefer to take their chances for the summer season and consider a long term rental only afterwards.

Put yourself in the owners shoes - if you owned an asset valued at say €400,000 wouldn't you want at least a 3% return on your money ?


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks MrBife so I guess property is quite expensive in Portugal compared to Spanish rentals..thanks for the info


----------

